# Taoist Defense Against Brazilian Jujitsu style takedowns



## Mon Mon (Jan 30, 2014)

Now to all my martial arts friends on here what is wrong with this?:duh:


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 30, 2014)

In that clip, "by using the stealing step to step out of your opponent's attacking path" has been addressed which is the most important principle IMO. If you are not there, there is nothing for your opponent to attack. We should look "what's shown in that clip" and not "what's missing in that clip".


----------



## K-man (Jan 31, 2014)

As long as you don't move too soon, in which case he follows.
:asian:


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2014)

come on, guys.  I've never seen anyone, in any style of grappling ever, teach the "start from 10 feet away, bend over at the waist with your arms extended, close your eyes, charge (slowly) and hope your opponent doesn't move," takedown.  This is so far removed from reality that it could just as easily have been a demonstration of Star Trek fight choreography. 

You can't draw any legitimate conclusions if the premise is fundamentally stupid.  It's like saying, "If we presume that fire breathing dragons are real, shouldn't we all wear nomex underwear?"  Well, that sounds perfectly reasonable, except that there are no fire breathing dragons.  Why would we ever pretend that there are?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2014)

Other than I doubt it is Taoist and it isn't Brazilian Jujitsu I see no issue here



Steve said:


> come on, guys.  I've never seen anyone, in any style of grappling ever, teach the "start from 10 feet away, bend over at the waist with your arms extended, close your eyes, charge (slowly) and hope your opponent doesn't move," takedown.  This is so far removed from reality that it could just as easily have been a demonstration of Star Trek fight choreography.
> 
> You can't draw any legitimate conclusions if the premise is fundamentally stupid.  It's like saying, "If we presume that fire breathing dragons are real, shouldn't we all wear nomex underwear?"  Well, that sounds perfectly reasonable, except that there are no fire breathing dragons.  Why would we ever pretend that there are?


 
:jaw-dropping:  DRAGONS!!!!! I had no idea.....looks like I need to figure out what the hell nomex underwear is :uhyeah:

Being a CMA guy who ha trained Taijiquan for years and also did an awful lot of Xingyiquan I have to say I agree with Steve here.

It is a viable defense but it is highly unlike that any Brazilian Jujitsu person is ever going to come at you that way at that distance. I know a drunken pro-wrestler that did (but he came a bit faster) and that defense worked but you have to add a trip. I would be more incline to root and use Zhou if the person was already on me like I would expect from a good BJJ guy, but if he did decide to put his head down and charge me like a bull I might resort to stepping out of the way, but I highly doubt a good (and sober) BJJ guy would do that


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, this isn't just a defense against takedowns.  It's also an effective punch defense against someone who throws punches by charging in slowly from ten feet away with his head down and eyes closed.

Seriously, getting off the line of attack is an important defensive principle in general.  However if you are going to demonstrate a defense against some form of attack, it's a good idea to find someone who has a clue about actually performing the attack in question.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought it might have some relevance to football and knife fights as seen in West Side Story.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 31, 2014)

When i first saw this on youtube i thought it was a joke but the guy is actually serious i could not stop laughing so i thought i would share because everyone needs a good laugh from time to time


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 1, 2014)

Steve said:


> This is so far removed from reality that it could just as easily have been a demonstration of Star Trek fight choreography.



Or practicing for a bull fight.


----------



## Pwen Arye (May 13, 2014)

Ok, so the man felt attacked by the martial arts community and decided to extend an invitation to any grappler to try the technique out. The challenge was excepted.

the video [video=youtube_share;lXRf5-sH3SA]http://youtu.be/lXRf5-sH3SA[/video]


----------



## drop bear (May 13, 2014)

Can't work. There were no downward elbows.

Buy the way trying to catch that push from inside the pocket is near impossible. It just comes out too low and too straight to create a circle in time to defend it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 13, 2014)

The grappling arts is complicate. To 

1. prevent a problem from happening,
2. deal with a problem when it's happening,
3. deal with a problem after it has happened,

will require different skill set. A simple example, 

If

1. I can run faster than you can, there is nothing that you can do to me. I only need to deal with your footwork.
2. you get me into clinch, I will need clinching skill to deal with you.
3. you apply a take down on me, I will need take down counter skill to deal with you.

Since the 1st clip only applies to the 1st situation - move your body to be outside of your opponent's moving path, it won't work for the 2nd and 3rd situations.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 14, 2014)

Interesting how the original video is presented as showing a defense against a "takedown", but in the follow-up video he has backed it down to only being a defense against a shove.

Still, kudos to the fellow for being willing to meet with a BJJ practitioner and actually test out his theories.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 14, 2014)

The first video was a terrible example of a takedown attempt even though the theory can work at times. 


Strive To Be A Martial Artist & Not A Jock Artist.


----------



## geezer (May 30, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Interesting how the original video is presented as showing a defense against a "takedown", but in the follow-up video he has backed it down to only being a defense against a shove.
> 
> Still, kudos to the fellow for being willing to meet with a BJJ practitioner and actually test out his theories.



I'd give more kudos to the guy if he'd met with a decent grappler and tested his stuff_ before _posting that first crap-ola clip.


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 5, 2014)

i don't even want to comment first video


----------



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 15, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Interesting how the original video is presented as showing a defense against a "takedown", but in the follow-up video he has backed it down to only being a defense against a shove.
> 
> Still, kudos to the fellow for being willing to meet with a BJJ practitioner and actually test out his theories.



Agree it took guts to go find someone and respond .... earnest at the least.


----------

